# I've made the decision too leave this site.



## austinsaliby (Sep 7, 2011)

Hello, most of you guys probably know me, austin, 16, got dp from weed, smoked for a year and a half with no issues until one time, had dp for about a year and a half. This site saved my life. It gave me a place to vent, make friends, and discuss my issues. It helped me realize that i wasn't alone. My dp/dr and other mental issues have just taken a turn for the worse, and destroyed my life. I'm making the decision today, to leave this site. Thanks everyone who has helped, theres a countless number of you. The good friends i made i have added on facebook, and i will still be talking to them. David, Will, Micah, Savannah. i will still be talking to you guys on facebook. I just feel in order for my recovery process to start, i have to leave this site. You know who you are and if you've helped me, thanks so much. I may be back one day, with a recovery story, and some hope for those still suffering. thanks for everything.

Austin.


----------



## MobiusX (Jul 27, 2010)

I've made the decision to leave this site and come back with another name


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey Man,

I respect your decision and hope it is for the best. Whether you see it or not, you have definitely come a long ways. I have hope for you, that you recover and move on with your life. Hit me up on facebook sometime.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Good luck bro, come back with a recovery story for us!


----------

